# Homebrew mobile planer stand



## RouterGuy (Mar 16, 2014)

I just got a DeWalt 745 (finally!). I thought their stand looked really nice but wanted to try my hand at my own. This is 5/8" plywood on two 2X4's laid flat underneath. I tapered it slightly on the ends of the widest dimension. The built in handles of the planer are great to move it around with.


----------



## RouterGuy (Mar 16, 2014)

The casters are all swivel and all locking. I gave it 3 coats of polyurethane.


----------



## RouterGuy (Mar 16, 2014)

It fits nicely against the wall near the bandsaws.


----------



## chinolofus (Apr 25, 2009)

looks good, im about to buy that planer myself. can i ask why the caster are out from under the stand? im guessing it was for stability. i would rather have mine with as small of foot print as possible. do you think you needed the casters out from under it like that? or was it more for just in case.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Not sure but I'm guessing you set the casters outside the router cabinet for easy access to the locking mechanism on the casters. I built a cabinet for my planer and found that with the casters setting outside the cabinet I didn't a problem getting at those buggers with my foot when they needed to be locked. BTW nice job, and I really like the planer. I will have that same Dewalt planer as soon as I retire.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks good....I built this one for my father in law a few months back, somehow I forgot the shelf though in this picture. 

I also built an open stand for mine....which I now wish had storage space under it.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Planners are heavy by design, so I know why I would place them outside of the boundaries of the cabinet. I'd do it for the added stability that layout provides.

I can't say why the OP did it, but it sure looks like a nice setup.


----------



## RouterGuy (Mar 16, 2014)

chinolofus said:


> looks good, im about to buy that planer myself. can i ask why the caster are out from under the stand? im guessing it was for stability. i would rather have mine with as small of foot print as possible. do you think you needed the casters out from under it like that? or was it more for just in case.


Thanks everyone for the kind comments. You are all correct, casters are set wide for stability, and accessing the caster locks. It's hard to tell in the pictures but I actually tapered it inward across the wider dimension. It's basically 20 x 23 at the corners of the 2x4's. At the top it is 21 x 16. I wanted to leave the panels below the infeed and outfeed vertical in the event I later add additional outriggers for longer boards. I'm thinking about some kind of bracketed piece that slides into a loop there.


----------



## RouterGuy (Mar 16, 2014)

For now I've mated the dust port up to my shop vac with a 45 degree PVC elbow and a piece of old vac tube.


----------



## RouterGuy (Mar 16, 2014)

I had to rework the dust port end of the PVC with a dremel tool. So like the song says "she's ported and relieved" Lolololol.


----------



## RouterGuy (Mar 16, 2014)

So here's the whole rig. The vac does run warm in this setup. I think the exhaust fan on the planer actually might be over spinning it. I may have it get one of those trashcan cyclone rigs.


----------



## RouterGuy (Mar 16, 2014)

This was after only taking 3-2.5" x 6' pine boards from 3/4" down to 1/2"!!! Nearly full!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I might recommend getting a foam prefilter for your shopvac.....it'll help with filters getting plugged.


----------



## RouterGuy (Mar 16, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> I might recommend getting a foam prefilter for your shopvac.....it'll help with filters getting plugged.


Oh, yeah, I think I might have that sitting in the shop somewhere, good idea, thanks,!


----------



## RouterGuy (Mar 16, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> Looks good....I built this one for my father in law a few months back, somehow I forgot the shelf though in this picture.
> 
> I also built an open stand for mine....which I now wish had storage space under it.


This is real nice. Yours, in your thread, is really nicer looking IMHO.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Definitely make a dust separator. That's how I set my 735 up.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

A chip separater will be a big help. Planers and jointers make a lot of sawdust! If nothing else, the Dust Deputy will be a big help, but the 5 gallon bucket will fill quickly when you run your planer.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

I use a 32 gallon garbage can for mine. It still fills up way too fast. And unfortunately, I only have a 32 gal yard waste bin so it's usually full every week. Sometimes I still have some left over.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

RouterGuy said:


> This is real nice. Yours, in your thread, is really nicer looking IMHO.



Thanks......but it's the 3rd one i've built......

And after all....its all about function for shop tools....


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ported and relieved and she's stroked and bored... she's real fine my 409. :laughing:

Nice set up there indeed, but I agree that you need a separater. I have my Dust Deputy hooke3d to a 30 gal metal garbage can and my shop vac can still suck in the sides. :laughing: What won't fit in the recycle bin makes great mulch for the wife's garden plants.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd suggest picking up a dust collector if you have room and can afford it. I started out using a shop vac on my DW735 too but it just fills up way too fast. Even the dust collector fills up too fast. 

If you stick with the shop vac going with a cyclone separator definitely helps. I have mine set up with a Rockler cyclone and I added a drywall dust bag and a HEPA filter to the shop vac. The cyclone picks up most of the big stuff and the drywall bag grabs the real fine stuff - after filling the cyclone a few times the dust bag was only about half full and the filter was practically brand new and it never lost suction - definitely a big step up from using it with just the stock filter.


----------



## RouterGuy (Mar 16, 2014)

johnnie52 said:


> Ported and relieved and she's stroked and bored... she's real fine my 409. :laughing:
> 
> Nice set up there indeed, but I agree that you need a separater. I have my Dust Deputy hooke3d to a 30 gal metal garbage can and my shop vac can still suck in the sides. :laughing: What won't fit in the recycle bin makes great mulch for the wife's garden plants.


Thanks! Yeah, it seems like the best thing to do is get a dust deputy or something like that. They're not real expensive.


----------

